#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  GrandMa gaming

## Shark

YouTube - Undocumented Game on MA Lightning Grandma Consoles

----------


## geenstijl21

Hetzelfde spelletje zit ook in de Grand MA Ultra Light....


Erg verslavend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

haha prachtig!
Geen idee voor een centraal topic? Er zullen vast meer consoles zijn met dit soort geintjes :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jurjen_barel

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...-consoles.html

Centraal topic bestaat al langer.  :Wink:

----------


## Shark

> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...-consoles.html
> 
> Centraal topic bestaat al langer.



had gezocht maar niet gevonden..

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hmmz, heb zelf alleen een 24/6... Kan daar geen Pong of Tetris op ofzo?  :Big Grin: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Volgens mij heeft de 24/6 dat niet,,

Pearl Avolites Expert heeft patience er opzitten..
Volgens mij zijn er meerdere Avolites met zo'n spelletjes,, 

is wel leuk al je een saaie klus hebt en alles hebt geprogrammeerd en je gaat gewoon even lekker een spelletje spelen.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ nn

> Volgens mij heeft de 24/6 dat niet,,
> 
> Pearl Avolites Expert heeft patience er opzitten..
> Volgens mij zijn er meerdere Avolites met zo'n spelletjes,, 
> 
> is wel leuk al je een saaie klus hebt en alles hebt geprogrammeerd en je gaat gewoon even lekker een spelletje spelen..



 
Mijn vraag: hoe start je dat dan? en hoe bestuur je het en hoe zet je het af ?

Geldt trouwens voor allemaal...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Volgens mij heeft de 24/6 dat niet,,
> 
> Pearl Avolites Expert heeft patience er opzitten..
> Volgens mij zijn er meerdere Avolites met zo'n spelletjes,,



Niet standaard!! Moet je er zelf op zetten!

----------


## MatthijsNL

> Hetzelfde spelletje zit ook in de Grand MA Ultra Light....
> 
> 
> Erg verslavend



En ook op de Fullsize...
Alleen de persoon die me dit liet zien wil tot op de dag van vandaag niet vertellen hoe ze dit flikken...

----------


## Stage-Q

tools - setup - backup buttons tegelijk indrukken....


(en dat voor een geluidsman ;-) )

----------

